# That's all he ever talks about



## eno2

γεια σας,
The original is German:

<Das ist alles, worüber er spricht>
In English:  That's all he ever talks about
Or: That's everything he talks about…


Αυτό είναι το μόνο πράγμα για το οποίο μιλάει
is not correct, I suppose.
What should it be?


----------



## Perseas

Αυτά είναι όλα, για τα οποία (αυτός) μιλάει.



eno2 said:


> Αυτό είναι το μόνο πράγμα για το οποίο μιλάει


That means "This is the only thing he talks about".


----------



## eno2

Perseas said:


> That means "This is the only thing he talks about".


Well, that's fairly close to the original too. And I tried it that way because I had no idea how to express it in Greek without introducing 'the only thing'

Thank you for Αυτά είναι όλα, για τα οποία (αυτός) μιλάει.


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> Well, that's fairly close to the original too. And I tried it that way because I had no idea how to express it in Greek without introducing 'the only thing'
> 
> Thank you for Αυτά είναι όλα, για τα οποία (αυτός) μιλάει.


You are welcome!
I tried to give a rather word for word Greek translation (which is grammatical) of the German and the English sentence.
I am not sure if "everything he talks about" means "the only thing he talks about".
If that's the case, you can also say in a more free translation "Μόνο γι' αυτό μιλάει" or "Μιλάει μόνο γι' αυτό".


----------



## eno2

Yes. I'm glad to have a rather word for word Greek translation too now for a didactic reason. 
"Μόνο γι' αυτό μιλάει" or "Μιλάει μόνο γι' αυτό": 
that would be a simpler way to say it indeed.


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Αυτά είναι όλα, για τα οποία (αυτός) μιλάει.
> 
> 
> That means "This is the only thing he talks about".



Just a doubt why did you change from αυτο to αυτα? My main doubt is if it changes from this to that? Couldn't it be Εκεινή είναι παντα γιά που μιλάει?


----------



## ianis

I noticed above it would have to be Εκεινα because παντα is only everything in the neutr plural.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Just a doubt why did you change from αυτο to αυτα? My main doubt is if it changes from this to that? Couldn't it be Εκεινή είναι παντα γιά που μιλάει?


If I understood correctly your question, it wouldn't be idiomatic to translate "That" as "Εκείνο/α" in "*That*'s all he ever talks about" or "*That*'s everything he talks about". "That" is sometimes translated as "Αυτός/ή/ό" in Greek. Also, "Αυτός/ή/ό" is much more common than "εκείνος/η/ο" and in common phrases like these it wouldn't work.


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> If I understood correctly your question, it wouldn't be idiomatic to translate "That" as "Εκείνο/α" in "*That*'s all he ever talks about" or "*That*'s everything he talks about". "That" is sometimes translated as "Αυτός/ή/ό" in Greek. Also, "Αυτός/ή/ό" is much more common than "εκείνος/η/ο" and in common phrases like these it wouldn't work.



Okay that was it thanks. 
Edited because the rest was incorrect.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> that was it


I would translate even this as "αυτό ήταν", not "εκείνο ήταν".


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> I would translate even this as "αυτό ήταν", not "εκείνο ήταν".



Will stay away from "that" then.


----------



## Acestor

An alternative would be "Δεν μιλάει για τίποτα άλλο" (literally, "He talks of nothing else"). It also appears in different forms: "Δεν/Δε μιλάει/μιλά για τίποτα/τίποτ' άλλο".


----------



## eno2

The original 'positive' German <Das ist alles, worüber er spricht>
surprised me.  A negative like "Δεν/Δε μιλάει/μιλά για τίποτα/τίποτ' άλλο"  is more natural in Greek I suppose than Μιλάει μόνο γι' αυτό" and surely more natural than the still more literal translation, both positive.
But in English, to replace
<That's all he ever talks about> by the negative 
"he doesn't talk about anything else.": I don't know...I prefer the first.


----------



## Acestor

In English the expression "That's all he ever talks about" is indeed more common than the alternatives (He doesn't talk about anything else / He talks of little else, etc.).


----------



## Helleno File

I think you're right Acestor. It's more idiomatic and slightly more emphatic than the other versions.


----------

